

Parcelgen: A Code Generator for Android Data Objects - pretz
http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2011/04/parcelgen-a-code-generator-for-android-data-objects.html

======
heliodor
Hmm.

There are plenty of iPhone devs glad to ding on Android, but really, the
buildings blocks and concepts are practically identical. Parcelable is
intended for storing your app state when it gets pushed to the background,
just like on iPhone!

If you have data that pertains to a single screen, place it in the Activity.
If you have data that pertains to the whole app, store it in the Application
object. It's easily accesible. Problem solved! Saying the Application members
are "global" to the various Activity classes is the same as saying a class's
members are "global" to its inner classes. Bottom line, the data pertains to
the application. Store it there!

~~~
gcb
Agree. But this was interesting to see how developers think.

I personally think that the over compartimentalization of intents on android
puts lots of people off. And whats worse, theres no way to do things
differently, if you have no use for reusable complex components...

If you think about it, it's exactly the opposite of what made the web popular.

